# Senator Heitkamp News and Views



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

State senator to replace Schultz on talk radio show
By the Associated Press 
FARGO -- A Democratic state senator is joining the talk show circuit.

Sen. Joel Heitkamp, D-Hankinson, will take over as host of "News and Views," the morning show that airs on KFGO-AM in Fargo, as well as in Bismarck, Dickinson and Minot.

Heitkamp will start after the current legislative session ends.

"I think being in the Legislature has provided me with insight that very few can bring," Heitkamp said Tuesday. "But it won't be all political. I also love to hunt, fish and play golf."

Heitkamp will replace liberal radio talk show host Ed Schultz and compete head-to-head against conservative commentator Scott Hennen, the host of WDAY-AM's "Hot Talk" and the Fargo station's general manager.

Hennen said he was not surprised that KFGO hired someone with "left leaning" opinions. Asked if he had been offered the job, he said yes, but declined to discuss it.

"Joel is a nice fella and I welcome him to the business," Hennen said. "He's got a name that's fairly well known in North Dakota politics."

Heitkamp, 43, said he has not decided if he will retire from politics. He has served in the state Senate since 1994.

"It's a long time until the next legislative session, so there's a lot of decisions to be made," Heitkamp said.

He is leaving his job as the general manager of Southeast Water Users, where he has worked for 23 years. He went to college to become a sports broadcaster


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I know Joel and his wife Sue quite well. (classmates in school) I wish him well.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Will be interesting to say the least!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ron Gilmore... If you don't want Joel, who do you suggest?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No I like Joel, I may disagree with him on some issues but I do like him!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Not alot of difference between politicians and entertainers these days. Most of them are full of beans (converted to hot air) and to be successfull they need to follow their scripts and be as dramatic as they can. Sorry to say I don't have much trust in politicians and their immunities.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If he sticks with regional issues he will do fine, if tries to go along the national lines he'll get tuned out.
He doesn't have the charisma like ED does.

Anyone know his record of voting as far as the hunting issues go?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I disagreed with big eddie on many of his views, but I enjoyed the format. It was nice having a regional show like that to keep up on everything. I hope the new host is the charisma to make it interesting.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Joel is a hunter and outdoors person, I would like to see him have at least 2 show per month devoted to hunting and outdoor issues. I would be great if he got in the cruiser and went to the towns out there and got opinions first hand. The show was described yesterday as listener driven. Is there enough people out there willing to get involved and to ask him to come to their city to discuss hunting and economic issues?

Later
Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Please be civil to this guy...I hear he's more than likely a dem gov. candidate the next go around.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I wonder.
Yesterday he stated that he is going to make the decision to run for his Dist. 27 seat when it gets closer to the next term. I will give him a Thank You for sticking out the second half of the legislative session.

Later 
Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Please be civil to this guy...I hear he's more than likely a dem gov. candidate the next go around.


What? If your a usetobe or wannabe politician turned radio talk show host, it's open season!! Democrat or Republican it doesn't matter, where his alliances lay will tell you how he'll be treated!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys the show can return a voice for sportsmen that we lacked this session simply because the guest hosts are not in touch with these issues. even though Ed was not on the right side of a lot of issues he allowed the topic to be discussed.

Joel did do a show on these issues but it was pretty one sided and few calls where taken. It will be up to us to keep the hunting issues as a hot button issue. When we call we should not sound like whiners that have lost our favorite spot or getting down winded. To people that do not waterfowl hunt or hunt period this does not play well.

Telling them that you no longer spend dollars in a community because the amount of pressure and leased land has forced you to reduce days afield or seek other avenues to spend your money is something that the non hunter can understand.:2cents:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

4Curl
Here is his legislative score from last session.

Heitkamp 81.43%, C, 69

Middle of the road in the heart of a highly commercial area, he has gone against us on a couple of bills this session.

Bob


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If Heitkamp doesn't support sportsmen with his votes, getting him into talk radio could be a good thing. As we saw with big Ed Schultz, no matter what they profess, when confronted on-air, their ego's override their common sense thereby showing their true colors to the general public. Besides, News and Views is still a better talk show than a lot of the drivel out there. Burl


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bob, I swear, you are the man!! :thumb:

Thanx for roundin' that up for us, it will help us if we ever get our day on the radio!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If I remember right Heitkamp was one of the legislators responsible for the opening of the the two SE ND counties to NRs for early goose season.


----------

